# How do you feel about marijuana?



## White River

hziegel said:


> If marijuana is illegal, cigarette distribution should be punishable by death. xP


Hear, hear :happy:


----------



## nottie

I've never used it, but I've never been able to wrap my head around the idea of it being illegal for me to put something into my own damn body. That's just silly


----------



## The Unseen

Personally, I cannot stand it. I tried it when I was about 14, and didn't like it. Tried it again at 16, same story, and I haven't done it since. I don't like to be around it either, the smell bothers me.

If someone else wants to do it, I don't care, it's your lungs not mine. But please, out of respect for me, don't smoke it while I'm present. Ask me to leave, or at least me know before hand so I can bail.


----------



## wheelchairdoug

It should be legal. I only find it fun when I can build up a decent tolerance though. Also, I'm not sure but it may be less fun now because the novelty has worn off. I'm too broke to do the necessary experimentation though.


----------



## V3n0M93

It should be illegal. I've seen what it does to people and it's not a nice picture.


----------



## Paragon

Weed is good for you.


----------



## Tornado

Happy said:


> If alcohol which is far more dangerous than marijuana is legal, I don't see why marijuana can't be legal.


If marijuana is addictive, if marijuana causes proven brain damage, if marijuana is proven to be harmful to the developing brain of youth and children, if marijuana is proven to cause people to be less ambitious and less accomplished, if marijuana is harmful to those in close proximity (second hand smoke), then why should it be legal?

If alcohol is proven harmful and it's legal, does that mean other substance proven harmful and deadly should then be legalized - just to make it fair?

I think your reason is simple. Perhaps influenced by hearing what people say, but not by considering what they say.


----------



## JoetheDreamer

If you want to take marijuana, that's your choice! Not mine, the governments, or anyone else's. All drugs should be legal in my opinion.


----------



## CCCXXIX

Tornado said:


> If marijuana is addictive, if marijuana causes proven brain damage, if marijuana is proven to be harmful to the developing brain of youth and children, if marijuana is proven to cause people to be less ambitious and less accomplished, if marijuana is harmful to those in close proximity (second hand smoke), then why should it be legal?
> 
> If alcohol is proven harmful and it's legal, does that mean other substance proven harmful and deadly should then be legalized - just to make it fair?
> 
> I think your reason is simple. Perhaps influenced by hearing what people say, but not by considering what they say.


I smoked marijuana for a few years, for a few months very, very heavily (high all day ever day). It's not addictive I stopped like that when I wanted to, and I didn't even think twice about it. In fact this over smoking was what led me to quit, it got boring.

I've done extensive research on marijuana, and drugs in general just so I can better argue with people. Not once have I seen a study that has proven brain damage or harm to developing youth and children. Marijuana Neutralizes brain cells, it doesn't destroy them. The only harm comes when someone becomes a "pothead" and keeps those cells neutralized. They become unused because of being constantly neutralized. 

Also Marijuana isn't like tobacco, you don't have to smoke it as it is fat soluble. It can be eaten.

Marijuana is an herb, as with all herbs it has extensive health benefits. And as with all herbs it only remains healthy when taken in moderation.

ACTUALLY studies show that the use of marijuana once a week can be healthy for the body. (not necessarily smoking, Vaporizers or ingesting it is the most healthy way to use marijuana)


As it is now the illegal marijuana being pushed out on the streets to your kids and you is way more dangerous then a legal marijuana would be. Growers spray the hell out of their plants with pesticides and who knows what else.

Marijuana needs to be regulated and taxed, it's an estimated 60% of the Mexican drug cartels income.


----------



## peacemelody

people are way more horrible, annoying, not to mention violent when drunk. when high, they are funny, cool and laid-back


----------



## SullenAesir

It should be legal, especially when compared to many other legal substances.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I don't use it, but I don't think that it ought to be outright made a felony to have it. As far as drugs go, it is relatively harmless.


----------



## Hardstyler

I live in San Francisco the drug capital of the US. Personally I believe it should be legalized for the medical purposes and recrational because look at it this way. I'm 18 i can get a club card right now but i can't drink? Same logic behind German drinking age is 16 Driving age is 18 and yet the less dangerous highway in the world is the Autoban. You can't OD on Marijuana, on top of that everyone smokes it or atleast once in there life.


----------



## absent air

Weed is legal here, no one makes a fuss about it. We smoke some weed every time we have a break in our university.


----------



## freyaliesel

I am a regular smoker, so of course my stance is that it should be legalized. I find it to be the least harmful of all the sobriety-altering substances that people use recreationally.

But, I don't think it should be indiscriminately sold, either. I think one of the biggest obstacles right now to legalization is the fact that it's currently hard to regularly measure the THC levels in the product. Once this can be regulated, and different strengths can be monitored for accuracy and labeling purposes, then it should be available like alcohol. A minimum age requirement on purchase, and only available in the proper places, much like hard liquor is sold.


----------



## Mulberries

I'm all for legalizing it, but I don't smoke it. If I knew the source and could be assured that harmful pesticides weren't used in its cultivation, I probably would smoke it. At this point I'm not going to trust the local drug dealer and his suppliers. 

The moral objection to legalization makes absolutely no sense given that most people who oppose it don't have a problem with people drinking alcohol.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

I don't like smoking weed anymore. It made me more introverted and quiet when I was out with my friends, which was annoying as hell. I also noticed myself getting very paranoid around certain people.


----------



## Reclusive

Marijuana helped me to waste a lot of time, money, brain cells, relationships, jobs, good memories and helped get me involved in worse things I don't care to mention. For any good I felt it might have done for me. It made my life worse than it had to be.


----------



## Mulberries

Reclusive said:


> Marijuana helped me to waste a lot of time, money, brain cells, relationships, jobs, good memories and helped get me involved in worse things I don't care to mention. For any good I felt it might have done for me. It made my life worse than it had to be.


Does that mean you're against it for other people, or just yourself?


----------



## Reclusive

Mulberries said:


> Does that mean you're against it for other people, or just yourself?


I am somewhat divided on the issue. I have no problem with cancer or aids patients using it so they can eat, etc. etc. If it is what some old hippy does for back pain and it hasn't and isn't going to turn them into a crack, meth, heroin, addict who steal and/or kills to support their habit then I don't care. I however see that some people don't have any business drinking alcohol either, while others can enjoy reasonably.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I've used it and I see nothing wrong with it. If alcohol is legal then pot should be *shrugs*


----------



## DarkLight

It should be legal. I have used it before and it helped me sleep soooo well. Better than any sleep medication out there.


----------



## freyaliesel

Weird. I have the hardest time sleeping when I'm stoned. My mind buzzes from all the thoughts that race through when I smoke.


----------



## Abstract20

Helps me relax after a stressful day and my roommate uses it to help him sleep. (Insomnia) 

Legalize it with age restrictions, tax it, and then enjoy the profits.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Decriminalization only.

After a closer look at the medical facts, it's amazing it's still illegal. But I'd still prefer it not being supplied and distributed to mainstream society. In saying that, growing would be easy if it were I guess.


----------



## freyaliesel

Binge Thinker said:


> Decriminalization only.
> 
> After a closer look at the medical facts, it's amazing it's still illegal. But I'd still prefer it not being supplied and distributed to mainstream society. In saying that, growing would be easy if it were I guess.


Can you explain your position?
Do you prefer alcohol to be supplied and distributed? Which can actually kill you from both overdosing -and- withdrawal?


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

freyaliesel said:


> Can you explain your position?
> Do you prefer alcohol to be supplied and distributed? Which can actually kill you from both overdosing -and- withdrawal?


Firstly, I don't believe alcohol is better for society than weed, but it is socially accepted a lot more. And to me, that counts for something. I like the fact that it's supplied and distributed, because while home brewing IS an option something of high demand to society (keeping in mind the _countless responsible drinkers_) should get assistance. 
Weed smoking 'drug users' are constantly judged for that fact alone. A public place to buy it would be of little to no interest to me unless there was no alternative, or it was significantly more potent. Which, due to potential for taxing I'd doubt. 

Decriminalization would be enough for me.


----------



## Luneth

I smoke marijuana while reading Spiderman comics; ergo, I feel quite nicely about it!


----------



## Neon Knight

freyaliesel said:


> Weird. I have the hardest time sleeping when I'm stoned. My mind buzzes from all the thoughts that race through when I smoke.


You're probably using sativa strains that's why. Try indicas they should knock you out instead. There's definitely a difference, I am the same way actually. I've had a lot of sleeping problems lately and all I have are satvias and instaed of sleeping my mind goes nuts, I get horny and want to listen to music until the buzz wears off and I'm mad at myself becuase I didn't allow myself to sleep lol.


----------



## freyaliesel

SuPEReViL said:


> You're probably using sativa strains that's why. Try indicas they should knock you out instead. There's definitely a difference, I am the same way actually. I've had a lot of sleeping problems lately and all I have are satvias and instaed of sleeping my mind goes nuts, I get horny and want to listen to music until the buzz wears off and I'm mad at myself becuase I didn't allow myself to sleep lol.


No idea how to get a specific strain. My dealer just deals in "mids or headies" lol


----------



## Neon Knight

freyaliesel said:


> No idea how to get a specific strain. My dealer just deals in "mids or headies" lol


Then I'd say try the mids. Indicas are more body stone types and they're extremely hard to get outside compassion clubs or if you buy and grow your own from seed. Street dealers/growers are focused on THC completely and don't care about the medical needs, just how high someone can get, which is sad because I remember enjoying a body stone once upon a time as well


----------



## Miss Ruth

LEGALIZE IT!!!!!!!!! I don't take it but seriously since when was the government our nanny?? Why can't we take if WE WANT??


----------



## purplevelvetmask

Marijuana is mbad children, mmmmkay???


----------



## Esilenna

I think that marijuana should be legal for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I'm strongly for the legalization of any controlled substance. It's a person's decision what they do with their life.


----------



## Mouse222

I don't know. The minute you let the hippies win is the minute the world ends! P.S. Eric Cartman is my hero on this matter.


----------



## SuburbanLurker

Other: I don't use it, strongly dislike it for personal reasons, and think its use should be decriminalized and its production/sale regulated and taxed by the government.


----------



## Voodo Chile

the people who grow it are quite clever. I remember watching a cop show and this house. They got rooms for growing it. They got drying rooms with these ventilation systems to speed hte process up. It was a full time business

I was at the doctors once and was reading a pamphlet on it. Add from what i read it was that it is pretty harmless and i came to the conclusion that it was roughly the same as alcohol. I've never seen why one is legal while the other isnt.


----------



## telepariah

Weed is nowhere near as dangerous as alcohol. I have never liked to drink much and hate the feeling of being drunk. But I used to use weed recreationally. Then I didn't use it at all for like 20 years. Now I use it both medically (nerve pain) and recreationally. The pain is tolerable when I'm high and it also helps keep me from being overwhelmed by my emotions. I've always enjoyed the way it makes me feel. Doesn't take much with today's more potent strains either sativa or indica. Nice that it's all but legal now where I live.

_It don't cost very much, but it lasts a long while..._


----------



## Mouse222

Actually. recent studies have shown that Marijuana can lead to Anxiety, Depression, and Schizophrenia. 
Source: Long-term effects of cannabis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aelthwyn

Mainly I am uninformed on the matter. I really dislike the smell of it and if it's made legal (which I think it was here recently) it will just add to the grossness in the air that I have to avoid more frequently, so I would rather it not be, though as to other concerns about it I have no idea, I don't know what it's like or how addictive or harmful it could be so I have no sensible opinion on it regarding the concerns beyond my personal distaste. I'm personally very uncomfortable with the idea of things that supposedly alter your mindstate - yes that includes people getting drunk - the idea of not being in control of your mind or not being properly alert is scary-repulsive to me honestly, again I don't know where this falls among other substances in that regard, but anything people talk about getting high off from makes me wary.


----------



## stiletto

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Complaint: alcohol is more dangerous but it is legal.
> Answer: we should ban alcohol as well.
> These double standard things work both ways, how is this not any more valid than using the reverse assumption that marijuana should be legalized as well? These are fun things to think about.


I don't consider a comparison of substances and their legality is a valid argument. They are separate issues.


----------



## Sava Saevus

stiletto said:


> I don't consider a comparison of substances and their legality is a valid argument. They are separate issues.


But their effects on the human psyche and on society is one that should be addressed along with the alcohol / cigarette industries that have for the longest time had their claws entrenched into the fabric of American society to the point where people think that cigarette smoking / drinking is normal or fun.

Of course, that could be the rational speaking and how I personally hate to lose any of my physical and mental functioning, abet briefly to something as dismal as alcohol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

stiletto said:


> I don't consider a comparison of substances and their legality is a valid argument. They are separate issues.


It would be if dangerousness was the only possible factor in the argument.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I blame John Paul Smith, and all of his Mormon cronies for ruining the name and reputation of such a beautiful and bountiful sustenance given to us by Mother nature. Man has a way of perverting everything. Like we pervert the law, and pervert women. 

I think we should all be naked, and free, and smoking Mother nature's herb.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Aelthwyn said:


> I have no sensible opinion on it regarding the concerns beyond my personal distaste. I'm personally very uncomfortable with the idea of things that supposedly alter your mindstate - yes that includes people getting drunk - the idea of not being in control of your mind or not being properly alert is scary-repulsive to me honestly.


That's pretty much my sentiment too. I know a lot of people like it, just like a lot of people like alcohol and cigarettes. All of those habits aren't traits I enjoy in my friends. I have a distinct dislike for alcohol particularly having grown up around someone who constantly used it to drown her own issues. 

That's what repulses me the most, that the person indulging is often doing it as a mask for things they just don't want to deal with in a lucid state. I'm really not into being around people in deep states of denial, it's never fun for me. Legal or not I really don't care, I wouldn't touch it myself if it was sold in the supermarket. Soda is legal too, and sugar is natural. Doesn't mean I think those things are healthful and wonderful additions to life. Ricin is a plant extract, but you wouldn't drink it calling it a wonder of nature.

And actually I do think the demotivating aspects of the substance could become a serious problem in society. It reminds me of the opium crisis in China where many people's lives were ruined as a result of them smoking themselves into a slothful stupor. Opium as it was used back then, an unprocessed and completely natural drug pretty much ruined the lives of millions even though it didn't have huge physical consequences if any. 

Here's the symptoms of opium addiction. 



Mood swings above and beyond what is normal for the individual
Agitation or being irritable, especially if the drug is not being used
Withdrawal symptoms when not using
Tolerance and the need to use more opium than before in order to have the same effects
Lack of pleasure when sober
Lack of happiness when sober
Depression
Sadness
Anxiety
Loss of money, spending large amounts of money on drugs or lying about money spent on opium
Social isolation, especially when under the influence of opium
Neglecting personal appearance
Lack of desire to take part in activities that were once fun
Avoiding activities or people if drugs are not involved
Legal problems as a result of drug use
Continuing to use opium despite the known problems it has caused

Not all that different from marijuana actually. Opium is also a useful medicinal but we wisely restrict it's use to just medical.


----------



## TwistedMuses

I feel like it's overrated and overused, plus it makes you eat like a freaking mammoth and usually in longer term leaves you with extra weight due to munchies.

Tho, on the other hand, being a tense person I am, it helped me to relax and take things easier when used from time to time, as well as see things from multiple (Ne going full berserk) perspectives.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Can people please stop being so judgemental? Just because you knew some fucked up people who _happened_ to also smoke weed, doesn't mean everyone else who does the same is going to be fucked up, as well. And how do you know, in the first instance, that these people only became dickheads _after_ commencing ganja smoking? In all likelihood they were fucked up beforehand, and you never noticed because there was no convenient, chemical scapegoat to blame it on. The issues that addicts have are systemic and embedded in their psyche, they are not caused by drugs, though in some instances the impacts and ramifications of the issues may be exacerbated. Drug use is a symptom. It's not the cause.

I'm addicted to ganja smoking. But it didn't make me an addict. My first addiction was gaming. Then smoking cigarettes. I already had the soul of a fiend before I found the blessed green. And I am happy that I have found a harmless, positive, and productive outlet for my addiction, far better for me than smoking cigarettes or wasting time playing games.

Not everyone who smokes weed is doing it to run away from their issues. In fact, many smoke in order to give themselves the courage to face their issues head on, or alternatively, to reward themselves after resolving an issue. Not everyone who smokes weed is doing it as an escape mechanism from their problems.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Spitta Andretti said:


> I'm addicted to ganja smoking. But it didn't make me an addict. My first addiction was gaming. Then smoking cigarettes. I already had the soul of a fiend before I found the blessed green. And I am happy that I have found a harmless, positive, and productive outlet for my addiction, far better for me than smoking cigarettes or wasting time playing games.
> 
> Not everyone who smokes weed is doing it to run away from their issues. In fact, many smoke in order to give themselves the courage to face their issues head on, or alternatively, to reward themselves after resolving an issue. Not everyone who smokes weed is doing it as an escape mechanism from their problems.


So let's be clear here. You're not claiming to have solved your addiction problems merely to have transferred them to marijuana. Okay. Kind of proves my point then. And yes I would say the same thing if someone was eating Oreos instead of smoking cigarettes or gaming. They haven't actually dealt with the problem. 

I'm in therapy at the moment for severe anxiety issues and yet my therapist has yet to suggest I take up pot. What I have been doing though is facing my anxiety without the aid of crutches. I'm advised that it's crucial to actually overcoming the problem. It's very uncomfortable and very difficult to do, which is why I suppose many people don't do it. Far easier to adopt some kind of reassuring crutch to just make the pain go away. I know that's what I first did and it was the first thing my trained and qualified therapist told me to stop doing. Because it becomes a viscious cycle that only gets worse. It's early days for me, about a month in, but my anxiety is manageable now where it wasn't 4 weeks ago. I couldn't even sleep then. Given the relative success of my treatment so far I'm going to trust her knowledge on this one.


----------



## Aiura

I've never smoked but I wouldn't mind testing it sometime. Though I don't think it should be legalised since I don't think it would have a positive effect on the society. (Not because cannabis is a heavy drug but I cannot see what positivities could come out of it. If alcohol were illegal today I don't think it should get legalised either, so)


----------



## GoosePeelings

I don't see why it shouldn't be legal, with all its benefits and everything. Never tried it, most likely never will.


----------



## Jagbas

Tried it a couple of times. Got too stoned. Secretly smell the scent of the joints smoked by young boys outside a bar I know... :ninja:


----------



## Millie

I smoked regularly in later high school and early in college. I stopped smoking it when I stopped enjoying it. It should be legal, or at the very least decriminalized.


----------



## Emma01

I think it should be legal or the very least decriminalized.


----------



## PowerShell

I won't deny that I haven't tried it, but I'm not one to seek it out. Drinking does it for me. With that being said, legalize and tax it. Then lower my taxes with the increased tax revenue from it. Also, industrial hemp should be grown en masse as it has amazing qualities and can be used for a lot of things.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

InSolitude said:


> So let's be clear here. You're not claiming to have solved your addiction problems merely to have transferred them to marijuana. Okay. Kind of proves my point then. And yes I would say the same thing if someone was eating Oreos instead of smoking cigarettes or gaming. They haven't actually dealt with the problem.
> 
> I'm in therapy at the moment for severe anxiety issues and yet my therapist has yet to suggest I take up pot. What I have been doing though is facing my anxiety without the aid of crutches. I'm advised that it's crucial to actually overcoming the problem. It's very uncomfortable and very difficult to do, which is why I suppose many people don't do it. Far easier to adopt some kind of reassuring crutch to just make the pain go away. I know that's what I first did and it was the first thing my trained and qualified therapist told me to stop doing. Because it becomes a viscious cycle that only gets worse. It's early days for me, about a month in, but my anxiety is manageable now where it wasn't 4 weeks ago. I couldn't even sleep then. Given the relative success of my treatment so far I'm going to trust her knowledge on this one.


I never claimed nothing, buddy, I only wanted to rail against some posts which I had seen that were condemning marijuana smokers as fucked up people.

Why are you talking about crutches?


----------



## Amine

That weed is illegal is tyranny. Either that or I got 'the madness.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I don't like it personally but I think it should be legal. I can't think of a reason why it shouldn't be. I don't have faith that making something illegal maintains social order. Plus I'm getting sick of everyone talking about it. If it was legal others would get bored too lol.

Part of me wishes all drugs were legal. That way people who make bad life choices would be more visible as bad examples.


----------



## Ziwosa

Just make them all legal already.
Regulate it.
Save lives.
Destroy less lives.
Can't believe general society still hasn't caught on with why this is the best way to go about them.


----------



## Metalize

I say if they want to kill themselves off with poison, let them.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

PowerShell said:


> I think it should be 18, as well as drinking should be 18, but that's a whole different debate.


I think they put it as 21 for alcohol, because they don't want a lot of college kids driving insanely bad into people's property and stuff like that. As for marijuana, I guess it could be 18, since it doesn't do any harm to you. Hell, it's even more healthier than smoking cigarettes.


----------



## PowerShell

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I think they put it as 21 for alcohol, because they don't want a lot of college kids driving insanely bad into people's property and stuff like that. As for marijuana, I guess it could be 18, since it doesn't do any harm to you. Hell, it's even more healthier than smoking cigarettes.


I believe the legal adult age should be the drinking\smoking\marijuana age. If you're legally viewed as an adult, you should get all adult responsibilities. Drinking and driving can be related, but are two separate issues. Enforce the drunk driving laws and strengthen them versus discriminating against legal adults.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

PowerShell said:


> I believe the legal adult age should be the drinking\smoking\marijuana age. If you're legally viewed as an adult, you should get all adult responsibilities. Drinking and driving can be related, but are two separate issues. Enforce the drunk driving laws and strengthen them versus discriminating against legal adults.


I guess that could work. I wish that could happen if the United States government allows people to drink alcohol at 18. They should also take a test for those who are in college, since they would pretty wild when they drink alcohol everywhere at college.


----------



## PowerShell

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I guess that could work. I wish that could happen if the United States government allows people to drink alcohol at 18. They should also take a test for those who are in college, since they would pretty wild when they drink alcohol everywhere at college.


The drinking age used to be 18 before the 1980's and MADD's BS. The test should be filling out your selective service card because you can legally be told to fight and die for your country or go to jail at 18 but can't drink.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

PowerShell said:


> The drinking age used to be 18 before the 1980's and MADD's BS. The test should be filling out your selective service card because you can legally be told to fight and die for your country or go to jail at 18 but can't drink.


Okay. Then I guess there should also be an written oath where the person swears that they would never drink and drive at the DMV, if people want to have the legal age as 18.


----------



## PowerShell

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Okay. Then I guess there should also be an written oath where the person swears that they would never drink and drive at the DMV, if people want to have the legal age as 18.


You do already technically do that when you sign the paperwork to get your license. When you get caught, you suffer the consequences. That's with any traffic violation. You agree to abide by all applicable traffic laws and if you don't you can lose your license depending on how severe the violation is. Drunken driving is about the worst thing you can get busted for in terms of driving.


----------



## The Dude

Former smoker...really don't see a reason to keep it illegal.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Dude, how does marijuana feel about you? :crazy:


----------



## Lord Necro

Marijuana is arguably the best non-synthetic medicine there is out there. It's evidently seized from the general public because it is a cure to many things, rather than a treatment (although the herb can be used for both, depending on your illness). It would put a hole through the pharmaceutical industry if it were legalized on the Federal level. If there's anything to learn about governments; they hate competition. Luckily, I live in a state where marijuana was recently legalized on the recreational level. Like Colorado and Washington, it's only a matter of time before where we see less crime, less sick people, and less of a stronghold on the agriculture sector of the economy. The continuation of the state legalization of cannabis will also put an ever-growing dent in the drug cartel, for most studies say their sales are 70-80% marijuana. If you ask me, the War on Drugs is a joke, the Controlled Substances Act is a joke, and the biggest jokers of all; the Federal Government who keeps fighting a force that's inevitable to succeed nationwide. Oh, and the gateway argument? I'll have to agree. Marijuana is a gateway drug. It's called Taco Bell and 1 AM.


----------



## DAVIE

Legalise all non-psychoactive uses for cannabis (most of which are already legalised in Britain through gels, oils and beverages) and make them for use on the NHS. 

Keep all psychoactive elements of cannabis illegal as we have no proof that it's safe long term regarding mental health and crime.


----------



## Jaune

Have no interest in using it but I definitely believe it should be legal everywhere.


----------



## Katie Koopa

I use it and think it should be legal along with every other drug.


----------



## Hexigoon

Should be legal. I don't use it but there's a lot of problems that come with drug use being a criminal issue. 

I do think producers and distributors require some regulation though like with any market that sells things for public consumption. But better they be legal businesses than the black market.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I have epilepsy and they just legalized medical Mary here (YAY!!!), so I'm going to ask my doc to prescribe me it and see if it helps me out! :smilee:


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

NephilimAzrael said:


> Very Well, a strong recommendation for that case is to accept wholly the potential of a psychotic individual under the excessive strain of imbalanced neurochemistry. Would it be acceptable for the standard of warning for the health effects with particular notice to those classified with mental illness? I take it psychiatric sanctioning is still allowed for priority cases in libertarian America? That though would be an objection of absolutist libertarianism.


I have schizophrenia, and I get high roughly once a week or two weeks. It never pushes me over the edge or sends me to the psych ward. I get pretty damn high sometimes too. I've been stable for a very long time. I drink about once a week too. Same story as the weed. Some days I have what I call "doubletakes" where I smoke weed earlier and drink later. But I've learned that I just can't do a lot of both at the same time; it brings me to dangerous places in my mind. I'll get really high, abstain for maybe 45 minutes, and then start drinking. There's no reason anyone really needs to worry about me.


----------

